# Very useful Health Tips (MUITO important)



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

copied and pasted from an email, don't shoot the messenger!

*Quite interesting!*

Keep Walking...

The Organs of your body have their sensory touches at the bottom of your foot, if you massage these points you will find relief from aches and pains as you can see the heart is on the left foot.



see image001
​
Typically they are shown as points and arrows to show which organ it connects to. It is indeed correct since the nerves connected to these organs terminate here. This is covered in great details in Acupressure studies or textbooks. God created our body so well that he thought of even this. He made us walk so that we will always be pressing these pressure points and thus keeping these organs activated at all times.

So, keep walking...



see image002 & image003
​


*Did You Know?*

(Blood type and Rh - How many people have it)

O+ 40 %

O- 7 %

A+ 34 %

A- 6 %

B+ 8 %

B- 1 %

AB+ 3 %

AB- 1 %
​
*Does Your Blood Type Reveal Your Personality?*

According to a Japanese institute that does research on blood types, there are certain personality traits that seem to match up with certain blood types. How do you rate?

*TYPE O* - You want to be a leader, and when you see something you want, you keep striving until you achieve your goal. You are a trend-setter, loyal, passionate, and self-confident. Your weaknesses include vanity and jealously and a tendency to be too competitive.

*TYPE A* - You like harmony, peace and organization. You work well with others, and are sensitive, patient and affectionate. Among your weaknesses are stubbornness and an inability to relax.

*TYPE B* - You're a rugged individualist, who's straightforward and likes to do things your own way. Creative and flexible, you adapt easily to any situation. But your insistence on being independent can sometimes go too far and become a weakness.

*TYPE AB* - Cool and controlled, you're generally well liked and always put people at ease. You're a natural entertainer who's tactful and fair. But you're standoffish, blunt, and have difficulty making decisions.


​




*MOST IMPORTANT INFO NOW:*

(Type / You Can Receive)
​


AB+ / O- O+ B- B+ A- A+ AB- AB+

AB- / O- B- A- A+

A+ / O- O+ A- A+

A- / O- A-

B+ / O- O+ B- B+

B- / O- B-

O+ / O- O+

O- / O-
​
*KNOW ABOUT THE BENEFITS OF HAVING FRUITS AND VEGETABLES*

*apples*

Protects your heart

prevents constipation

Blocks diarrhea

Improves lung capacity

Cushions joints

*apricots*

Combats cancer

Controls blood pressure

Saves your eyesight

Shields against Alzheimer's

Slows aging process

*artichokes*

Aids digestion

Lowers cholesterol

Protects your heart

Stabilizes blood sugar

Guards against liver disease

*avocados*

Battles diabetes

Lowers cholesterol

Helps stops strokes

Controls blood pressure

Smoothes skin

*bananas*

Protects your heart

Quiets a cough

Strengthens bones

Controls blood pressure

Blocks diarrhea

*beans*

Prevents constipation

Helps hemorrhoids

Lowers cholesterol

Combats cancer

Stabilizes blood sugar

*beets*

Controls blood pressure

Combats cancer

Strengthens bones

Protects your heart

Aids weight loss

*blueberries*

Combats cancer

Protects your heart

Stabilizes blood sugar

Boosts memory

Prevents constipation

*broccoli*

Strengthens bones

Saves eyesight

Combats cancer

Protects your heart

Controls blood pressure

*cabbage*

Combats cancer

Prevents constipation

Promotes weight loss

Protects your heart

Helps hemorrhoids

*cantaloupe*

Saves eyesight

Controls blood pressure

Lowers cholesterol

Combats cancer

Supports immune system

*carrots*

Saves eyesight

Protects your heart

Prevents constipation

Combats cancer

Promotes weight loss


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

Utter B0llocks.


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

nice


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

TinyGuy said:


> Utter B0llocks.


What are you talking about:confused1: that is all actually accurate about the veg.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

the blood type is wrong for me.......my blood group is kh^0s +


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> What are you talking about:confused1: that is all actually accurate about the veg.


Reflexology bullpat for foot massage all sounds like a good idea till u realise that there are jackasses takin money off of people to cure their diabetes by giving them 200 dollar foot massages.

Didnt understand how blood type can affect relative humidity.

Saw blood type, follwed by a general personality descrption, any of which could apply to anyone.

Oh, and fruit and veg are good for you, no freaking kidding. Call the newspapers.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

TinyGuy said:


> Reflexology bullpat for foot massage all sounds like a good idea till u realise that there are jackasses takin money off of people to cure their diabetes by giving them 200 dollar foot massages.
> 
> Didnt understand how blood type can affect relative humidity.
> 
> ...


no need - lois lane is a reporter dont ya know lol


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

ROFL

I must admit, she looking a little more meaty these days...


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

i've heard of this (reflexology) i believe its from.

Specific areas of the foot can stimulate other areas etc.

So basically if you have no feet does this mean your more likeley to die.


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

zelobinksy said:


> i've heard of this (reflexology) i believe its from.
> 
> Specific areas of the foot can stimulate other areas etc.
> 
> So basically if you have no feet does this mean your more likeley to die.


 :lol:

And if i kick someone too hard will my spleen explode?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

TinyGuy said:


> Oh, and fruit and veg are good for you, no freaking kidding. Call the newspapers.


I will keep this in mind next time i see a post from you that seems beyond obvious and a waste of time to me


----------



## TinyGuy (Dec 7, 2009)

oh... sorry dude, I know u mentioned veg, but i was just **** takin the whole thing, wasn't aimed at u, not even at the op, but at the guy that wrote the origional document.

Sorry if i offended u.


----------



## Thierry (Oct 19, 2009)

an apple a day keeps the doctor away :lol:


----------



## pciatto (Mar 24, 2010)

Very useful tips to maintain health.

Chiropractors


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> I will keep this in mind next time i see a post from you that seems beyond obvious and a waste of time to me


To be fair mate, the guy has a point, other than the veg stuff it's utter b0llocks.


----------



## bodymuscle (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice Info. Very helpful. Keep sharing these kind of stuff

Thanks


----------

